# pond water be good for my rhom?



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

can i fill up my tank with already cycled water?
its a 20 gallon
thankx


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i think thats completly out of the question


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

try testing the water first!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

jackburton said:


> i think thats completly out of the question


 why? that sounds logical to me. he said the parameters are ok.

just fill your 20 with the cycled water if you want and then let your tank cycle. afterwards you can put your rhom in.

Joe


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

so this would be a reasonable action?
can i immediately add my rhom in the tank after i filled it with pond water?
cause my parameter in my tank at the moment is 0 ammonia but 5.0 nitrate

rhom coming in wednesday afternoon


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

just make sure your water parameters are chemicaly balanced..and acclimate the fish !


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

aclimate...? meaning.....


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

add water from the tank to the bag or bucket that your fish is in! do this back and forth for 15 to 20 minutes or so!


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

ohhh... good thing you told me.
i was just plannin on dumpin the lil fellow into the tank.









anything else i need to know before i drop him?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

you should do just fine ...make sure that your ph is around 7.0 and water temp at about 80 to 82 degrees.once your tank temp is set ..try to maintain that degree! good luck







i would go on about the whole scientific break down..but i myself only know the basics! also ...read up in the other posted sections of the forum ..to really get some great advise on health ,water chemistry,feeding ect.


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

alright thanx alot.
i dont have a hiding spot for the rhom, that should be ok right?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

to keep his level of stress down ...i would recommend a piece of drift wood or a plant ( live or artificial).


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

k thanx for helping :nod:


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

no problem..good luck..and keep us posted on how your fish does!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just the water is out of a cycled pond wont make ur tank cycled. The bacteria still needs to grow in your filter and tank.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

> Just the water is out of a cycled pond wont make ur tank cycled. The bacteria still needs to grow in your filter and tank











Exaclty, so I almost see no reason to add anything but fresh water, dont think it would hurt, just no reason too.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

adding pond water or water from an exsiting tank would be kinda like adding Bio-Spira, just not in as high a consintration......that is a good plan but you WILL still experiance a cycle but it should go through the ringer faster than staring from scratch......good luck and keep an eye on the water paramiters......and don't keep that rhom in a 20gal for too long.......welcome to the hobbie


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

so adding the pond water would be a better idea than puttin the rhom in my tank which has been cycling for 2 days and ammonia of 0, but a nitrite level of 5.0?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im going to move this over to water chemistry.

I dont think it will do anything to help your tank cycle. There is almost no good bacteria in the water and it would most likely die before you a food source for it. I could be wrong but i would not use it, too much crap floating around in the water, not worth the risk.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you have a filter for that pond? If you do, take some filter material from your pond filter, gently rinse it out in a bucket of dechlorinated water (or clean pond water) to get rid of excess debris and stuff it in your aquarium filter. This will seed your filter and should speed up the cycling process quicker than just adding water from an established pond.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL
I was thinking this was a natural pond, not a man made pond.....


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

confused natral pond hell no man made with fish in it maybe y not just get Aquasafe or any dechlor and use tap water it is cheaper and safe!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> LOL
> I was thinking this was a natural pond, not a man made pond.....










so was i


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

It is a man made ponddddddddddd
well my fish is coming in tomorrow @ 4:30 
and my tank is ammonia-0,nitrite-5.....
my rhom is gona be so happy...


----------

